# 16v still not starting on MS 2??? Any suggestions for me?



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

So here is the deal. Had MS in there for a few months now, everything works fine on the stim, so I'm pretty sure my board is just fine.
I'm using stock dizzy with Paul's alternate wiring mods for hall sensor.
I'm getting spark. its a little slow... takes a second or so to spark after the key is turned, but tunerstudio is reading RPMs, so I imagine everything there is fine.
But its still not starting. I thought I was getting fuel, but when I probe my injector pigtail, i see no change in signal. 
I've checked that the power for the injectors is constant, and it is, if I probe the positive on the pigtail, and when I put the other probe from my multimeter on a ground it gives me a reading of ~12.35.
But when I probe the positive and negative on the harness and turn the key, i see no change. well, sometimes it goes from 0.0 to 0.01. but thats probly nothing.
So, what i'm thinking, is that when I put my wiring harness together (I did it from scratch) that I may have soldered some of the pins together for my injectors since they were so close. 
That is the only thing i can think of...
But if anyone has any other insights, they would be greatly appreciated! Anything else that maybe haven't checked?
I can send log files if needed. My pulse width is modulating in TS, so that leads me to believe that everything in that area is fine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Do you have a test light? If so put it across an injector connector and crank and see if it flashes.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Weird stuff happened when I checked with the test light...
It gave no priming pulse when MS was switched on.
No pulse at crank.
BUT!...
When I switched off MS, the test light lit up for about 2 or 3 seconds! WTF??!!
I've been thinking that my wiring harness is screwed up at the DB37 connection. I soldered it together myself, and I think some of the connections might have been soldered together.
So at this point, I'm thinking I'm going to order a pre-made harness from some where and see where that gets me.
Any other thoughts?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can get another db37 from "The Shack" pretty easily. I would get another one and run power/ground to it to check power/comms.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok. New DB37 has been bought, soldered, and checked. Still seeing no outright wiring issues. 
I've checked and double checked all my schematics and diagrams and everything seems to be in order.

Still though, no fuel.

Injectors are getting power when MS is turned on, but no priming pulse or anything happens when i turn the key. It seems to me as if MS is not sending the signal to ground the connection and fire the plugs?

Just for clarification, I have MS' power hooked up to a switch, rather than coming on when ignition is turned. So I flip a swithc, MS powers on and my fuel pump goes for a second then stops, normal, right? Just building pressure in the system, correct?

At this point, I'm wondering if there is some programming issue? Perhaps I'm using the wrong firm ware for my set up?

Or maybe I screwed up some where along the way when building the board?

HELP!
This damn car has been out of commission for far too long. 
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That prime pulse happens right when you hear the pump prime. Do you build any fuel pressure?


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Can we see a picture off your work?


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, as far as I can tell, I'm building pressure in the lines. I've already made the mistake of pulling the fuel pressure regulator off before opening the gas tank top.

And I've had the test Light hooked up to the injector pigtail when it primes the fuel pump, but no flash happens on the light. :screwy:

What specifically were you wanting to see pictures of? The board's internals? Or the wiring?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Stupid question, but you do have +12v at the injectors?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Stupid question, but you do have +12v at the injectors?


and if you unplug all of the injectors and the ECU, but turn the key on... check to make sure that there isnt 12v on _both_ sides of the injector connector :laugh:
i ran across this recently troubleshooting someone else's harness, and took some time to find the short.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Paul, Yes, I am getting ~12v at the injectors. No such thing as a stupid question at this point. =/ 

ValveCover, Nope. Only getting power on one end of the plug. So as far as I can tell, there are no shorts.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

cool, easy check  

:beer:


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Alright!
SO, I reflashed my ecu and am now getting fuel! 
I checked with my test light first, and it was flashing on and off :thumbup:

Put gas in today, finished some rough tuning in TunerStudio, and cranked her over...

Turned, sputtered, backfired and scared the whole neighborhood, but wouldn't start. (But this is still a good thing! :laugh: )

Spark has been checked and is good.
So, now all the necessary things are there, air, fuel, spark, but something's not quite right.
We think maybe it's getting flooded? Any suggestions for proper fuel settings? PW, Cranking, Priming, etc? Or point me in the right direction? Megamanual is pretty generic in its suggestions.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

you could swipe an msq off the downloads section on spitfire to at least see what sort of values those setups use for cranking/priming, etc

but easiest thing to do is just lean everything way out in the cranking table and then start slowly adding fuel and trying to crank again until it catches.
also, is the engine speed getting above 350 or 400 then dying?

might also be useful to post some screen shots from a datalog of it cranking then dying, or email a log over and we can see whats up :beer:


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

sounds good :thumbup:

I'll do some more tinkering tomorrow and log my efforts.

Answers to your questions to come...
Along with many more questions, I'm sure :banghead:

Thanks for all the help though guys, y'all rock. :beer::beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Post logs and msq on msruns and link it here.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Been a few weeks since I've been able to work on the dub, but here is the link to my thread on msextra with my msq and logs:
http://www.msextra.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=41716


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

new post on msextra with more info.


----------



## Luv_My_VDub (Mar 25, 2010)

Haven't been on in a while, not much time to work on the car lately. I've done a few things though.
I placed fuses between injectors, sensors etc like they diagram in the megamanual
I moved my grounds and checked that ALL of my wires were going to the right places, I wasn't sure what kind of test to do, or how, other than making sure grounds were grounded, and power was powered, all that checked out though.
I moved some of my sensor grounds to a cleaner position
Added another ground for the battery



rickb794 said:


> Why is your TPS and both temp signals bouncing around like a ping pong ball?
> 
> Grounding, wiring, or supply voltage unstable.....
> 
> ...


Can any one explain a little more in depth about tracing the ignition signal with an LED test light? Because at this point, I'm beginning to think it is a problem with the MS board itself...


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

did you ever get this sorted out?
i had similar starting issues. it came down to timing! :banghead:
is the motor and MS sync'd?


----------

